# sr20det usdm



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

hi i'm new here and i was wondering if any of you know if there is a place out there where they sell USDM SR20DET S14, i live in california and i can't have a JDM engine because it wont pass smog test, unless u know a way to legalise it or know some place 
where they legalise them,


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

no such thing as a USDM SR20DET. 

SR20DET is illegal. 

if you want to legalize the SR20DET (which you most likely won't be able to because the shop/authorities will just ask you why you have this illegal engine in the car, anyways) you'd have to pay a good bit of $$$$. 

only way to pass smog is to find a shady smog shop.


----------

